

Supreme Court reviews warrantless GPS tracking without suspicion of wrongdoing - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/supreme-court-worries-that-new-technology-creates-1984-scenarios/2011/11/08/gIQAbHdw2M_story.html

======
anigbrowl
Inaccurate headline. The case under review involved a man suspected of being a
major (>$1m) drug dealer, who was subsequently convicted. I don't support the
government's position but it was most certainly not 'without suspicion of
wrongdoing,' and the news article does not support that framing either.

